# help trying to port AOKP to acer A200



## hbwelch (Mar 12, 2012)

hey guys,
I'm trying to get AOKP to boot on a A200
currently stuck in a boot loop when i try and load.

http://pastebin.com/Wg55uDcm

any ideas on whats going wrong?


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Well if u get any further than the boot screen I would be happy to be a tester.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gh123man (Aug 29, 2011)

EDIT: well this is awkward, Sorry hb.


----------

